# my female cockatiel is not showing interest in mating



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

My cockatiel male and female eat in same disk,sleep together,share nest box but if male call for mating female is biting male. And showing interest in mating. Why?how to increase interest in breeding.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

You can't, really. If you've given her a mate (who she may not actually be interested in) and a suitable nesting site, you just have to wait. It may take some time, so just be patient.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You have to remember that in tiels, the female chooses who she mates with not the other way around. If she's not interested, there's really nothing you can do. You can't force her to mate with him. Let her go at her own pace.


----------

